# 16 year old roof, required 25 sheets of plywood



## DadmanIL (7 mo ago)

Northern Illinois, roof replaced (complete tear-off) in 2006, with very little sheathing replaced.

Sometime after that, we had additional insulation added in the attics above house and garage - probably 2012 or so.

So roof replaced this month, and there were 25 sheets of plywood that needed replacing (another complete tear-off). Some of that some of that plywood had to have been 30+ years old, but our roofer said it's extremely rare to need that much replaced.

Garage attic (1 car garage) has 2 square 50" vents. Main house had 2 of those and we increased it to 4. And there are 2 gable vents about 12-18" round. We hope to add a whole house fan sometime soon.

Their theory is that we need additional insulation - any other thoughts would be appreciated!


----------

